# Mouse left click stop working



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 15, 2011)

Sudenly left click of my mouse, stop working without reason! I use fluxbox. I rebuild fluxbox again from scratch (delete everything about fluxbox and set it up again) and recompile all my ports too but mouse don't want to understand left click! In the past I had a lot of times this problem! I tried everything Even remove hal and "AutoAddDevices" "off" but just mouse don't work! Any idea how to solve this?


----------



## copypaiste (Mar 15, 2011)

Broken mouse?


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 15, 2011)

Nope. Working on other Oses. Also tried another mouse. Same problem too.


----------



## copypaiste (Mar 15, 2011)

Maybe you could try to increase the verbosity of Xorg logs and check for anything suspicious.

ps.: btw, do you use moused?


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 16, 2011)

This is my Xorg.0.log


> ps.: btw, do you use moused?


Yep.
Please help me to solve this. I don't want to do format again. Is the only problem that when happens, I have no idea how to solve it! Is not happening everyday but when it happens, I am out of ideas. I have really tried everything!


----------



## copypaiste (Mar 16, 2011)

Did you try using Xorg mouse driver and disable moused (with or w/o hal), just to localize the source of a problem?


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 16, 2011)

Yep. Tried this too


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 16, 2011)

Wireless mouse and keyboard, huh?  When you have a problem with it, try reconnecting (should be a button on the receiver and on the mouse).


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 16, 2011)

Yep. Wireless. I changed to another usb and now is working! Why that is happening?


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 16, 2011)

Wireless mice have been a source of trouble for quite a while.  Something to do with the protocol not being quite the same, AFAIK.  Don't know if that's only a problem with Microsoft wireless mice, or might include Logitech or others.

Switching to another USB port would reset the controller, which should be okay until the protocol problem hits again (if that is the problem here).  You can reset USB devices with usbconfig(8).  Warning: the last time I tried that with a mouse, it didn't come back without physically unplugging and replugging it.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 16, 2011)

Include Logitech too  If the solution is just to move to another usb, then is not a problem


----------

